# محطة توليد اوكسجين طبي



## mohamed shmran (28 مارس 2007)

*ممكن احد يساعدني في كيفية عمل المنظومة*


----------



## hisham badawi (29 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز
في الملف المرفق بعض المعلومات ارجو ان يكون بها بعض الفائدة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

رائع اخي هشام


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الملف


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (28 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع جدا
thank you about for your file is very good


----------



## عيدو ابوعلي (31 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (10 يناير 2013)

مطلوب مساعدة:
عندى مشكلة فى مولد الاوكسجين وهو ان الضغط فى ال2tower لايرتفع والنقاوة لاتتعدى 83؟ كيف ارفع الضغط الى 10 barحتى تتم عملية امتصاص النتروجين فى الضغط المرتفع والتخلص منة بتقليل الضغط


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## marof-s (13 مارس 2015)

شكرا اخي


----------



## marof-s (13 مارس 2015)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله كل 
خير


----------



## فادىناجي (14 مارس 2015)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## mahmoud200 (8 يوليو 2015)

*شكرا أخي​*


----------

